

Why It Pays to Be a Jerk - denzil_correa
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2015/06/why-it-pays-to-be-a-jerk/392066/?utm_source=SFFB&amp;single_page=true

======
kelukelugames
This is an incredible read. Too bad it's about to fall off and near be
discovered.

